# Taijiquan article



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2015)

Found this article on another site and I agree with it, for the most part, not sure about Taijiquan being the "ultimate skirmish art", but trained right, it isn't bad. I particularly like his "Double Helix" analogy

“I would consider tai chi to be the ultimate skirmish art”



> “I would consider tai chi to be the ultimate skirmish art” said a night club doorman of 28 years and lifelong martial artist. “This is exactly what happens on the doors and it gives us the skills to deal with being pushed, pulled grabbed and hit from all directions at the same time, we’re often in a melee and the ability to cope with simultaneous multi directional attacks is essential.


----------



## mograph (Aug 14, 2015)

I can see the value in that situation: the better one's touch, the better one would be able to defend oneself and restrain someone without injuring them. In other words, without rushing to the punch or kick as the first solution. (Aikido should be applicable here as well.)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2015)

mograph said:


> I can see the value in that situation: the better one's touch, the better one would be able to defend oneself and restrain someone without injuring them. In other words, without rushing to the punch or kick as the first solution. (Aikido should be applicable here as well.)



I have said for awhile, as it applies to Taijiquan (particularly my shifu's approach), taijiquan has all the patience in the world and it can frustrate the hell out of you, especially when you are working so hard to overcome someone and all they seem to be doing is relaxing and smiling at you.


----------

